# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Tmsuk T-34, launcher net security robot, tmsuk Co., Ltd., Munakata-City, Fukuoka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - tmsuk Co., Ltd.

Home page

----------


## Airicist

Robots that can trap burglars

Published on Jul 21, 2015




> SHOTLIST
> Tokyo - January 22nd 2009
> 1. Wide of robot launching a net and capturing the intruder. Man struggles to get out of net and is knocked over.
> 2. Close up of a camera that is installed in the robot
> 3. Close up of the robot and focus shifting to the mobile phone receiving footage of what the camera is capturing and using mobile phone as the remote to control the robot.
> 4. Man holding mobile phone
> 5. Close up of mobile phone
> 6. Close up of the robot where it launches the net
> 7. Wide shot of robot launching a net and man being captured
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Tmsuk T-34 Security Robot

Uploaded on Jan 22, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Robot Tech: Spinning a Web of Security

Uploaded on Jan 23, 2009




> Engineers in Japan have unveiled what they say is the first personal robot to protect people and buildings from attackers or burglars. (Jan. 23)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tmsuk T-34 net-firing cellphone controlled security robot"

by Chris Davies
January 23, 2009

----------

